# Pops Easter Pork Boston Roast, Boned and Rolled, Cured and Smoked!



## pops6927 (Mar 5, 2013)

Decided to do an Easter piece, but since Columbia Pork Processors shut down in Dallas (got caught polluting the Trinity River with pork blood, etc.), fresh ham is over $2.50 a lb.   Last week I got pork butts for 79¢ /lb. at Kroger; so today I boned and rolled a couple, will inject and brine them, and smoke for Easter!  My oldest son is getting a regular ham too (so if nobody likes these, no problem, lol!) so all bases will be covered.

Some Qview:













001.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Mar 5, 2013


















002.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Mar 5, 2013


















004.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Mar 5, 2013


















003.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Mar 5, 2013


















005.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Mar 5, 2013






My new little helper, who drives PJ nuts!  Tag Fassett:  He's a Shorkie (Shitz-zu / Yorkie mix)













007.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Mar 5, 2013






Bone in pork butt:













pork butt.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Mar 5, 2013






how you tie up the butt after removing the bone:













pork butta.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Mar 5, 2013






I will inject them (doing 2) and soak for 3+ weeks, pull them out a few days before Easter and smoke them!

I'll keep you posted with more info and Qview!


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 5, 2013)

Those were all four sides of the first one, 2nd one is basically the same.  Trimmed them out good too, removing a lot of the fat, jelly fat, the glands, etc.


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Mar 5, 2013)

Sounds like an interesting project.  I will be checking in on this one.   Thanks Pops.


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 5, 2013)

will be a bit of a wait I am sure.....Love watching what you are doing Pops!

Wanna see when it's done!

Kat


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 5, 2013)

I've been making sausage this week with a case of butts and have 1 that is going in the brine. When I made my last batch of CB I reduced the salt to 3/4 cup and really liked it. Would using the same measurement work the same with a different cut of meat like this butt as far as salt level is concerned?


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes it would.  I will be making my brine with ½ cups of plain salt, sugar and brown sugar to 1 gallon of water (will need 2 batches, in a 5 gal pail I'll put in 2 gallons of water, 1 cup each of salt, sugar and brown sugar).  Who better to experiment with than family??  (mmmouuuhhahahaha!).


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 5, 2013)

Sounds really good! I was just going to start a batch of BuckBoard with your brine. Decisions decisions decisions...


----------



## fagesbp (Mar 5, 2013)

Looks great. I have a freezer full of butts too. I think I might do 1 just like this. This would essentially be the same as bbb besides the shape right? Can finish with a cold smoke after curing or a hot smoke and have it fully cooked.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 5, 2013)

You would want to get it to at least 145° internal so it is fully cooked; otherwise others may want to munch a few slices down without further cooking and they could get sick.

That's what I do, cause most probably it's me doing the munching, lol!

I got 2 2pks of butts, so I did 3 rolled and 1 for pork steaks, rest into a little sausage.  Here's the big bucket with the three in the back fridge; will pump and brine them tomorrow:













006.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Mar 5, 2013






I used to be able to tie up 30+ roasts an hour; now it takes me 30 minutes to tie up one! lol!  I had to re-teach myself how to tie the butcher's knot, something I've done since I was 10.  But, this time, I re-taught myself how to tie it up with my right hand as dominant, because now it is!  Just use my left hand to guide the string.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 5, 2013)

Sounds great Pops!  Be sure to let us know how close to regular ham they get!  I'm betting you are dead on the money!

Bill


----------



## bigridgeback (Mar 5, 2013)

Looks and sounds great can't wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 6, 2013)

Sounds good and I can't wait for the end results!


----------



## linebusy (Mar 8, 2013)

A bit off topic, but...  Where did you get your little mini-island.  I've been looking for something like that to wheel into the kitchen on occasion.


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

Pops6927 said:


> Yes it would.  I will be making my brine with ½ cups of plain salt, sugar and brown sugar to 1 gallon of water (will need 2 batches, in a 5 gal pail I'll put in 2 gallons of water, 1 cup each of salt, sugar and brown sugar).  Who better to experiment with than family??  (mmmouuuhhahahaha!).


And just to be sure, when you say "plain salt", you are referring to regular non-iodized Morton's-style table salt?   Not kosher salt?

Thank you!!

Clarissa


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 26, 2013)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> And just to be sure, when you say "plain salt", you are referring to regular non-iodized Morton's-style table salt?   Not kosher salt?
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Clarissa


Yes, just plain old regular salt, non-iodized, cheapest stuff you can get; it works just fine!


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, it's smoking day!  Was going to wait until Thursday, but having delivery issues on one of the roasts necessitating smoking today, delivering tomorrow.  Got up at the unheard of time of 6;45 (lol - now that I'm retired and sieep from 1am to 9am - Linda likes to stay up and watch old movies until the wee hours!).  No problem, used to get up every day at 3:30 - 4 am for 40+ years!  I digress... sorry...

Got them out of the brine and did a demo on the beef needle I just got (http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/138278/beef-larding-needle), then sacked them up:













010.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Mar 26, 2013






and hung in the smokehouse:













011.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Mar 26, 2013






and fired it up and they are in Happy Smoke Land for 9 - 12 hours, until 145° is reached internally.  Will get back to you with progress Qview!


----------



## disturbed1 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## pops6927 (Mar 26, 2013)

Phase II on today's smoke....

Double duty with a new oven rack (went to Accent Appliances on Camp Bowie looking as lost and forlorn as possible... lol... asking for old oven racks to put in my smokehouse.  The manager came out with two odd shaped (not as wide but a little longer) racks, been there over 2 years, someone ordered and never picked up, wanted to get them gone, so... he gave them to me!  I am going to smoke him a turkey in return!)  So, set one of them up on the lower set of rails with an A-Maze-N Matz on it and put on some peanuts and some cauliflower to smoke with the pork rolls!













013.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Mar 26, 2013






With two, I can turn them sideways and do ribs on them on the Matz too...I am gonna like these for sure!  And, they are easy to cut to fit, too!  Want to do some cold smoking in the mini fridge now that i have them with the A-Maze-N pellet smoker, esp. some cheeses - yum!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 26, 2013)

Looking good! From the picture it looks like the rack is floating on TBS alone!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 26, 2013)

Looking Real Good from here!!!

Can't wait for the final slices pics!!







Bear


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, had a hiccup - ran out of propane around 5pm, internal maxed at 137°.  It'd be enough for partially cooked ham, but... wanted to still get it over 145° for fully cooked.  What's a smoker to do?  Command the oven, of course!  Luckily the wife had to take the granddaughter home so I had free license to make an executive decision (as long as she wasn't planning on using the oven for dinner, lol!) and confiscated the appliance for desperation's sake!  She got home, explained to her what happened and she immediately said, "You mean I have to take you to get a refill?" (as she was really wanting to sit down and catch up on Facebook and have a cup of fresh coffee I'd so artfully prepared for her and watch the news)....   "Nah, honey, I just stuck them in the oven at 250°for an hour or so, only have to get them to 145° or so.... sit down, relax, we'll have a quick stove-top supper tonight, I'll fix it, you take it easy darling!' as cured and smoked pork wafted gently through the house.  I'd sold my truck as I can no longer drive, so she happily agreed and sat down to watch Judge Judy and sip her coffee!













014.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Mar 26, 2013






So, just a little hitch, they on longer need smoke, just heat and the oven will suffice!


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 26, 2013)

They look really nice. And I bet the house smells good.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh yes, and I fixed dinner in the oven too!  Pot pies and french fries!  Turned it up to 400°, put the roasts on the top shelf and the rest underneath!  They got a little brown, but delicious!  













015.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Mar 26, 2013


















016.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Mar 26, 2013






Slicing Qview:













019.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Mar 26, 2013






It was like I had suspected; the injecting and curing tenderized it, plus the low temp, 225° for most of the day!  It is as comparable to any ham, and better than commercial hams processed in 3 days start to finish!  Great flavor and a great meal!   I am proud to serve this on Easter!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 26, 2013)

damn Pops..  you never seize to amaze me...   damn that looks good...  I believe it to be worthy of Easter dinner...


----------



## bama bbq (Mar 26, 2013)

Pops6927 said:


> 005.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a cpl full blood Shih-tzu helpers like that.  LOL  Great lookin cook Pops...as always.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh, the cauliflower and peanuts on the new A-Maze-N Matz?  Wow, delicious!  Smoked in a fraction of time vs. having the pan with the grate with the stockinette with the nuts/veggies on it!   SOOO much easier and quicker, and the Matz fully supported the product even on that wide-spaced grate, no sag or nothing!  SUPERB PRODUCT!













012.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Mar 26, 2013






I can see a TON of uses for these!


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh, and the modified recipe?  Stupendous!  Not too sweet, not too salty!  To Recap, and this will now become my "standard" brine recipe:

*Pop's Curing Brine Recipe:*

*1 gallon of cold water*

*½ cup plain non-iodized salt*

*½ cup white sugar - sucrolose*

*½ cup light or dark brown sugar - brown sugar/sucrolose mix*

*1 oz. (heaping tablespoon) pink salt Cure # 1*

*Stir together with spoon, do not heat, elements will dissolve and remain in suspension throughout the curing process.  If injection is needed, draw from mixture and inject, then cover with enough brine for product to float slightly and be completely covered with brine in an apppopriate-sized food safe container (*












hdpe2.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Mar 26, 2013





  *), weigh down with ZipLoc[emoji]174[/emoji] bag half-filled with water and squeeze out the air, *  *and immediately refrigerate.*


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Mar 26, 2013)

Pops6927 said:


> Oh, and the modified recipe?  Stupendous!  Not too sweet, not too salty!  To Recap, and this will now become my "standard" brine recipe:
> 
> *Pop's Curing Brine Recipe:*
> 
> ...


Hi Pops,

I tried this exact recipe to cure some ~4 lb fresh pork leg sections (bone-in, skin off).  I injected and cured the sections for 12 days in a 37 deg frig, and made sure the pork was submerged the whole time.  However, I didn't keep a close eye on the brine, so when I pulled the pork out after 12 days I found out that the brine had gone "ropy" with some blue blobs floating around.  Any tips on how to keep the brine from going ropy?  Thanks for any expert advice!

Clarissa


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks great Pops!!

Great Qview of the sliced Ham, and I love the BearView that appears when I left click on that picture!!!

Thanks for a great post!

Bear


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 27, 2013)

Gorgeous Ham....and everything!  Yummmmm!

Kat


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 27, 2013)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> Hi Pops,
> 
> I tried this exact recipe to cure some ~4 lb fresh pork leg sections (bone-in, skin off).  I injected and cured the sections for 12 days in a 37 deg frig, and made sure the pork was submerged the whole time.  However, I didn't keep a close eye on the brine, so when I pulled the pork out after 12 days I found out that the brine had gone "ropy" with some blue blobs floating around.  Any tips on how to keep the brine from going ropy?  Thanks for any expert advice!
> 
> Clarissa


Either the water or the container was contaminated, or the ingredients not stored properly.  Change the brine to fresh brine and inspect the meat to make sure it had not soured.  The only thing that otherwise can deteriorate is the product itself was not washed off and had bacteria on it which was introduced into the brine.  Some blood will seep from the meat, but normally will not contaminate it unless meat is over a week old in the air.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 27, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks great Pops!!
> 
> Great Qview of the sliced Ham, and I love the BearView that appears when I left click on that picture!!!
> 
> ...


Oh..you mean the *Gallery View. *

*  *For whatever reason (too much light in the room, I think) the flash didn't go off, even after a couple shots, but good enough to submit.  Without the flash, the color was muted somewhat and the Qview was off-color, not reflecting the true pink color of the meat.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 27, 2013)

Pops6927 said:


> Oh..you mean the *Gallery View. *
> 
> *  *For whatever reason (too much light in the room, I think) the flash didn't go off, even after a couple shots, but good enough to submit.  Without the flash, the color was muted somewhat and the Qview was off-color, not reflecting the true pink color of the meat.


I know what you mean, but when you zoom in to the huge BearView, you don't need as much light. Looks mighty tasty!!!

Bear


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Mar 28, 2013)

Pops6927 said:


> Either the water or the container was contaminated, or the ingredients not stored properly.  Change the brine to fresh brine and inspect the meat to make sure it had not soured.  The only thing that otherwise can deteriorate is the product itself was not washed off and had bacteria on it which was introduced into the brine.  Some blood will seep from the meat, but normally will not contaminate it unless meat is over a week old in the air.


As always, thank you for the info.

Clarissa


----------



## reinhard (Mar 28, 2013)

Looking great so far!!!! one question. i used your brine on a 8 lb. but and weighed close to 6 after i boned it out and trimed ect. i smoked it on day 14 of brining. i see you are brining these for 3 weeks. mine turned out great with your brine. could you tell me about the additional week of brining [what that one more week does]? thanks.  nice to see someone do a great job on the butcher knot and the tying the butt son nice. looks like you have the same knives i have? Forshner Victorinox. these are the knives we used when i was still working. thanks Reinhard


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 28, 2013)

Reinhard said:


> Looking great so far!!!! one question. i used your brine on a 8 lb. but and weighed close to 6 after i boned it out and trimed ect. i smoked it on day 14 of brining. i see you are brining these for 3 weeks. mine turned out great with your brine. could you tell me about the additional week of brining [what that one more week does]? thanks.  nice to see someone do a great job on the butcher knot and the tying the butt son nice. looks like you have the same knives i have? Forshner Victorinox. these are the knives we used when i was still working. thanks Reinhard


Timing is all, just wanted to smoke right before Easter, the extra time doesn't matter as long as they are kept refrigerated.  You can keep product in the brine for up to 45 days with no difference, done it many many times.  When you are using 1/3rd the amount of maximum cure, it allows flexibility; whereas full strength cure does not.

Yes, meatcutter 40+ years; raised in a meat market long before elastic netting was invented.  You had to tie it right or cut off the strings and redo it according to my dad!   After all the strokes, it took me a long time to tie these, but finally got it done and none of them would have been acceptable for my dad!  (¾" apart, perfectly spaced and all knots in perfect line and perfectly parallel to each other!  Or, re-do it until it is correct!).  See my butcher knot link in my sig line - had to go back to that to re-learn how to tie one, but learned it for the opposite hand as my good (left) hand was severely numbed by the strokes.  Good, common sense knives for general butchery/meatcutting, reasonably priced, replaceable; not like a fine chef's knife for hundreds and hundreds of dollars; more like $12 - $70.  Dexter/Russell, Forschner Victorinox, CaseXXX, and still have some old old old Dexter carbon steel knives too, wood handled.


----------



## larry berrones (Mar 28, 2013)

This meat looks outstanding pop, if you or anyone on here needs a meat taster feel free to contact me. I am in for lagre bites :)  peace Happy Easter to all:)

Larry


----------



## larry berrones (Mar 28, 2013)

O my all this great food I can all most smell it from here..peace


----------



## reinhard (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks  Pop's!!! i appreciate it. Reinhard


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 29, 2013)

Had some of the butt roast today for lunch, my favorite - grilled!

about a 1" piece with mixed veggies:













001.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Mar 29, 2013






Just delicious and tender!


----------



## larry berrones (Mar 30, 2013)

Pop I bet the meat will look as good as it smells.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 31, 2013)

Well, the meat was a success!  My son bought a spiral cut ham and double smoked it, and I took the butt after heating it at home.  They both were good, and they were delicious and no difference in tenderness!   And enough left for ham sandwiches tomorrow!


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 2, 2014)

EASTER 2014:

Boned and rolled two more butts for this year's Easter - one for us, and one for my Chiropractor Dr. Chris Michlin!  Took all morning to get them boned out and rolled but I was able to get it done - amazing how weak my left hand is, even after finishing my son's quilt i made for him for his graduation from TCU-McNeely MBA class:  













001.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Apr 2, 2014






It took him 2 years to get his MBA, took me 6 years to finish the quilt!  My original intention was to complete it for his graduation, but 5 strokes got in the way.  I worked on it in therapy classes, i had to re-teach myself the crochet stitches every time, just like re-learning how to type every time; but I did it, I got it finished two days ago!  Just have to wash it and I can present it to him for Easter!  (It is TCU purple!)

Anyways, I wander -  got the butts boned and rolled:













001.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Apr 2, 2014






.....and pumped them with my brine needle and into the brine.  Chilled the trim, hand was too tired to trim out the trim, will have to do that tomorrow and make some sausage.

I pumped them between each string, on opposing diagonals (start on the left top to bottom right and inject, next string start on the right top to left bottom, and so on, alternating) to make sure all areas have been injected.   Put in the bucket of brine and weighted down with a half-full gallon bag of water (4 lbs.) to keep them immersed.  I roll my cutting cabinet with the bucket on it to the garage door, set the bucket on the garage floor, and slide it with my foot to the fridge, then have to lift it up 2 ft. into the base of the fridge with 1½ hands, lol.  Take my time, rest between each move, keep my back straight, and don't lose my center of balance so as not to strain anything.  Usually I'll have one or both kids here to do all that, but everybody's getting ready for the cruise (youngest son is getting married again) so just take my time and use what's around me to make it as easy as possible on me.

I'll be smoking them around the 17th or 18th of April, ready for this year's Easter!


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 2, 2014)

What final temp are you going to smoke them?


----------



## disco (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm watching. 

You must be proud of  your son!

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 2, 2014)

Watching this too.   I want to try ham so bad.


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 2, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> What final temp are you going to smoke them?


I'll take them to 150° - 155°;  fully cooked is 145° or higher.


Disco said:


> I'm watching.
> 
> You must be proud of  your son!
> 
> Disco


Very proud of both my sons!  My older one, George Jr., is the MBA, and my younger one (who's getting married again) is working on his Comp/Sci BS.  George Jr. just celebrated his 19th year in Business, and Rob is closing in on 10 years as head of all computer operations for an international insurance company!


c farmer said:


> Watching this too.   I want to try ham so bad.


Well, whether it is hog leg or shoulder roast, it's all made the same way!  Cure it and smoke it and it will be delicious!  It's easier than you think!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 2, 2014)

I suppose I could use a bone less butt too?


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 16, 2014)

Time to get 'em smoked!  Pulled them from the brine (well, my wonderful wife did!) and sacked them and hung in the smokehouse.  Took a Qview of the roasts to show how they looked out of the brine:













001.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Apr 16, 2014






Pretty much gray colored, except for a couple spots.  The one on the left has a bright pink spot where the two roasts touched in the bucket.  They are both fully cured, just them touching does not allow oxygen to gray out that spot (remember, water is H²O).  On the right, I pulled out the meat to show the pink from the curing, a normal occurrance.  

Got both pellets in the mailbox and chunks in the pan going.  Forgot to buy more chunks so they will run out fairly quickly, but loaded up the AMNPS w/corncob pellets in the bottom and a layer of PitMaster's on top!

Will post progress Qviews along the way!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 16, 2014)

Cant wait for more pics.


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 16, 2014)

002.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Apr 16, 2014






Hung in the smokehouse, about half way through (101°).













003.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Apr 16, 2014






Pulled at 148°.  I will refrigerate them, then take one to my chiropractor tomorrow, then take the other to my son's house Easter Sunday after reheating and decorating.













004.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Apr 16, 2014






Cut a slice off the top of mine.... perfect color, always love the stockinette pattern on roast!   Nice outer color, used hickory and mesquite wood (my lovely wife took me to Albertson's to get a bag of each this morning!) plus corn cob and Pitmaster pellets in the AMNPS!

Another successful Easter smoke.  Whether it's a pork shoulder or hind leg ham, it's still good pork made into ham-like goodness!


----------



## java (Apr 16, 2014)

Pops, you have given me the confidence to try a ham,thank you!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 16, 2014)

Looks great.


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 16, 2014)

Very nice and have a Happy Easter!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 16, 2014)

:77:  to the master..  Pops, your the man...   I like the stockinette pattern too...  need to get me some ...  :77:


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 17, 2014)

I bought a box of 100 and they're half gone after a year.  They're 55¢ apiece, or $55.00 per hundred if bought singly.  But, as a box of 100, only $16.96:













ham bags.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Apr 17, 2014


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 17, 2014)

Gave the shoulder to Dr. Chris; well, his wife, he was with a patient.  Then we went to our Stroke Folks meeting (3rd Thurs. every month).  He texted me, "WOW!  YUMMMMM!"  lol.  Also gave him a chunk of smoked cheese too, goes good for Easter!


----------



## foamheart (Apr 17, 2014)

Nice job Pops, but you pretty much set the bar. Your bone cracker  is a pretty lucky fellar!

Some nice looking hams? Faux hams? Boneless hams? Nice looking however we are categorizing them. LOL

Amazing job.

Congrats to your son. Those horny toads played pretty good ball last year too!


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 4, 2015)

Three-peat!  Did the same this year; boned and rolled two more pork shoulders, cured them 3 weeks, then took out, hung up in stockinettes in the smokehouse for 9 hours until 155°, then refrigerated.  Took one to my Chiropractor along with some smoked cheese, the other we are having today at my son's house (they are busy Sunday).  Will get a Qview of the finished roast if I can keep my knife away from it long enough!













100_0052.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Apr 4, 2015






Well, my son beat me to it, sliced it up before I could get a Qview of it whole.   But, it was absolutely delicious and tender, not too salty at all and everybody had a great time!


----------



## kesmc27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Great looking hams! I smoked one yesterday that was in your brine. Will smoke it again tomorrow for Easter .


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 5, 2013)

Decided to do an Easter piece, but since Columbia Pork Processors shut down in Dallas (got caught polluting the Trinity River with pork blood, etc.), fresh ham is over $2.50 a lb.   Last week I got pork butts for 79¢ /lb. at Kroger; so today I boned and rolled a couple, will inject and brine them, and smoke for Easter!  My oldest son is getting a regular ham too (so if nobody likes these, no problem, lol!) so all bases will be covered.

Some Qview:













001.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Mar 5, 2013


















002.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Mar 5, 2013


















004.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Mar 5, 2013


















003.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Mar 5, 2013


















005.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Mar 5, 2013






My new little helper, who drives PJ nuts!  Tag Fassett:  He's a Shorkie (Shitz-zu / Yorkie mix)













007.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Mar 5, 2013






Bone in pork butt:













pork butt.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Mar 5, 2013






how you tie up the butt after removing the bone:













pork butta.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Mar 5, 2013






I will inject them (doing 2) and soak for 3+ weeks, pull them out a few days before Easter and smoke them!

I'll keep you posted with more info and Qview!


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 5, 2013)

Those were all four sides of the first one, 2nd one is basically the same.  Trimmed them out good too, removing a lot of the fat, jelly fat, the glands, etc.


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Mar 5, 2013)

Sounds like an interesting project.  I will be checking in on this one.   Thanks Pops.


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 5, 2013)

will be a bit of a wait I am sure.....Love watching what you are doing Pops!

Wanna see when it's done!

Kat


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 5, 2013)

I've been making sausage this week with a case of butts and have 1 that is going in the brine. When I made my last batch of CB I reduced the salt to 3/4 cup and really liked it. Would using the same measurement work the same with a different cut of meat like this butt as far as salt level is concerned?


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes it would.  I will be making my brine with ½ cups of plain salt, sugar and brown sugar to 1 gallon of water (will need 2 batches, in a 5 gal pail I'll put in 2 gallons of water, 1 cup each of salt, sugar and brown sugar).  Who better to experiment with than family??  (mmmouuuhhahahaha!).


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 5, 2013)

Sounds really good! I was just going to start a batch of BuckBoard with your brine. Decisions decisions decisions...


----------



## fagesbp (Mar 5, 2013)

Looks great. I have a freezer full of butts too. I think I might do 1 just like this. This would essentially be the same as bbb besides the shape right? Can finish with a cold smoke after curing or a hot smoke and have it fully cooked.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 5, 2013)

You would want to get it to at least 145° internal so it is fully cooked; otherwise others may want to munch a few slices down without further cooking and they could get sick.

That's what I do, cause most probably it's me doing the munching, lol!

I got 2 2pks of butts, so I did 3 rolled and 1 for pork steaks, rest into a little sausage.  Here's the big bucket with the three in the back fridge; will pump and brine them tomorrow:













006.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Mar 5, 2013






I used to be able to tie up 30+ roasts an hour; now it takes me 30 minutes to tie up one! lol!  I had to re-teach myself how to tie the butcher's knot, something I've done since I was 10.  But, this time, I re-taught myself how to tie it up with my right hand as dominant, because now it is!  Just use my left hand to guide the string.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 5, 2013)

Sounds great Pops!  Be sure to let us know how close to regular ham they get!  I'm betting you are dead on the money!

Bill


----------



## bigridgeback (Mar 5, 2013)

Looks and sounds great can't wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 6, 2013)

Sounds good and I can't wait for the end results!


----------



## linebusy (Mar 8, 2013)

A bit off topic, but...  Where did you get your little mini-island.  I've been looking for something like that to wheel into the kitchen on occasion.


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

Pops6927 said:


> Yes it would.  I will be making my brine with ½ cups of plain salt, sugar and brown sugar to 1 gallon of water (will need 2 batches, in a 5 gal pail I'll put in 2 gallons of water, 1 cup each of salt, sugar and brown sugar).  Who better to experiment with than family??  (mmmouuuhhahahaha!).


And just to be sure, when you say "plain salt", you are referring to regular non-iodized Morton's-style table salt?   Not kosher salt?

Thank you!!

Clarissa


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 26, 2013)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> And just to be sure, when you say "plain salt", you are referring to regular non-iodized Morton's-style table salt?   Not kosher salt?
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Clarissa


Yes, just plain old regular salt, non-iodized, cheapest stuff you can get; it works just fine!


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, it's smoking day!  Was going to wait until Thursday, but having delivery issues on one of the roasts necessitating smoking today, delivering tomorrow.  Got up at the unheard of time of 6;45 (lol - now that I'm retired and sieep from 1am to 9am - Linda likes to stay up and watch old movies until the wee hours!).  No problem, used to get up every day at 3:30 - 4 am for 40+ years!  I digress... sorry...

Got them out of the brine and did a demo on the beef needle I just got (http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/138278/beef-larding-needle), then sacked them up:













010.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Mar 26, 2013






and hung in the smokehouse:













011.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Mar 26, 2013






and fired it up and they are in Happy Smoke Land for 9 - 12 hours, until 145° is reached internally.  Will get back to you with progress Qview!


----------



## disturbed1 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## pops6927 (Mar 26, 2013)

Phase II on today's smoke....

Double duty with a new oven rack (went to Accent Appliances on Camp Bowie looking as lost and forlorn as possible... lol... asking for old oven racks to put in my smokehouse.  The manager came out with two odd shaped (not as wide but a little longer) racks, been there over 2 years, someone ordered and never picked up, wanted to get them gone, so... he gave them to me!  I am going to smoke him a turkey in return!)  So, set one of them up on the lower set of rails with an A-Maze-N Matz on it and put on some peanuts and some cauliflower to smoke with the pork rolls!













013.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Mar 26, 2013






With two, I can turn them sideways and do ribs on them on the Matz too...I am gonna like these for sure!  And, they are easy to cut to fit, too!  Want to do some cold smoking in the mini fridge now that i have them with the A-Maze-N pellet smoker, esp. some cheeses - yum!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 26, 2013)

Looking good! From the picture it looks like the rack is floating on TBS alone!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 26, 2013)

Looking Real Good from here!!!

Can't wait for the final slices pics!!







Bear


----------

